# Do you read manga?



## GreatWisdom (Jun 25, 2010)

I have started to read manga for awhile now and have ran out of any good mangas.

If you do read manga what do you read?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes but I only read one magna and its Naruto Shippuden Believe It! It has to be the best ever and this is my 1st post!


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 25, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> Yes but I only read one magna and its Naruto Shippuden Believe It! It has to be the best ever and this is my 1st post!








 Naruto is overrated.

On-topic: I read manga.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

phoenix wright manga and manga Messiah those were the only ones i love reading


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter WAS good, but then it became DBZ.
The first few segments of it are still entertaining.

Naruto's more decent now than other mangas that have all gone the way of DBZ, it's at least kept to it's core.

One Piece still has really interesting stories, and is regularly updated.  It's more entertaining than I thought it would be at first.

Claymore is kinda' cool.

Berserk is gorey and demonic.  Also it's got a total shotafairy. XD

Gantz is... not something I normally recommend, I suggesting reading up on it before you start to read it.


----------



## Santee (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm currently at the point that I have to wait for a new chapter in Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

I read Naruto Manga.


----------



## Daizu (Jun 27, 2010)

Barely. I prefer anime over manga but I do read manga.


----------



## monkat (Jun 27, 2010)

No poll?

Nah, after reading page upon hundred of pages a night of textbook, the last thing I want to do is read


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely Claymore.

One Piece is real good
Black Butler is cool
Hunter X Hunter is okay
Ubel Blatt is real cool
Hajime no Ippo's awesome if you like boxing.
Akumetsu's okay


I prefer reading manga over anime, but somtimes, you'll get two different stories from both.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, I do. A lot. More than I should, actually.

The ones I'm reading lately:

-In paper- (That means I'm actually buying them)
Mahou Sensei Negima
Berserk
Fullmetal Aclhemist
Ranma 1/2
xxx Holic
Tsubasa: Resvoir Chronicles (Holic and this one are kind of linked)
Full Metal Panic Sigma
Hunter x Hunter

-Digital- (That means I'm downloading them)
Naruto (you know, it was cool at the begining, but them it got really boring... Now it's so-so)
Gantz
DNAngel
Medaka Box
Seikon no Qweiser
Shamo
High School of the Dead
Change 123
Ashita no Yoichi
and some more.

I've finished reading a lot more, and this are the ones I recommend:
Love Hina
DNA²
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin (AKA Samurai X)
Angel Sanctuary
Godchild (and it's "prequel" Count Cain)
Chobits
Magic Knight Rayearth
Angelic Layer

There are more, but some are restricted to underages and I don't want to post another wall of text >-p


----------



## Raika (Jun 27, 2010)

I read Air Gear and Mahou Sensei Negima (my favorite manga).


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got the Valkyrie Profile one on my Cyclo, but I'm beginning to wonder whether it's just wasted space 'cause I never really got in to this sort of thing.

Funny story about this sort of thing though. When we got our first decent computer, my old man was cruising the torrent sites and saw a file named 'Final Fantasy Encyclopedia' which he thought I might like so he downloaded it. Turns out he missed a key word in the description. That word being 'hentai'. That's right. My 56 year old dad inadvertantly downloaded over 100 folders of Final Fantasy based cartoon porn. The alarm bells started ringing when we were checking whether the disk had written properly and the folder name 'cock and lockheart' showed up on screen...

Sold the disk to my friend Kai, so at least I made some money out of it.


----------



## Escape (Jun 27, 2010)

Tsubasa: Resvoir Chronicles is indeed a great manga. 
You should definitely read it (if you haven't yet).
The start is not that good, but if you keep reading, it gets amazing. 
It's a shame that the anime didn't follow the manga right before it ended (made up episodes), and only then, followed it by making a few OVA's - which hardly covered the great story, and also made many people confused. 
You should read it, and then watch the OVAs - as they were just fantastic. 

Another great one, which I really enjoyed (and still do) is Hayate no Gotoku (hence my avatar). 
The anime was quite enjoyable - 1st season didn't follow the manga, while the 2nd one did,
but the story does continue in the manga (though there will most likely be another season).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 27, 2010)

Ones i have completed reading:
Death Note
20th Century Boys
21st Century Boys

Currently Reading:
Bakuman
Mahou Sensei Negima (FUCKING LOVE THIS ONE)
Beelzebub (Hilarious series)
Psyren (Kinda cliche'd but still has good plot and action)
The Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer (Save the world _just so you can destroy it yourself later on._)
Liar Game


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm reading/I've read :

- Ubelblatt, not bad, but it's pretty serious. I mean, that's not a 'casual' manga, some manga you can read one tome then drop it.

- Rave Master, completely crazy. Basical shônen with a lot of fun.
- Fairy Tail, same as Rave Master (same author) but without scenario. Fun and refreshing if you're looking for a time killer.
- Jackals, some violent manga about bounty hunters. There are only 7 tomes, and the scenario is pretty simple. Not so bad, but not that good either.
- Island, a korean manga (manhwa). The first (and only) manhwa I've read. Very good scenario, but it seems that the author did not finish the manhwa.
- Tokkô, by GTO's creator. Nice manga but again, the author dropped it after 3 tomes.
- Get Backers, pretty simple at the beginning, but it hides a deep story. One of my favourite.

Then some classicals like Bleach, Naruto, Rurôni Kenshin, Gunnm, GTO, Hikaru no Go, Chobits,...


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Jun 27, 2010)

Naruto
One Piece
Bleach..
and sometimes Fairy Tail


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

Naruto 
Bleach 
One Piece
Fairy Tail 
Kuroshitsuji (I think its already completed but its a good manga.)
Blue Exorcist (Really good Manga but update like ever 2-3 weeks which suck)
Metallica Metullica (A new Manga, pretty good)
Arago
FMA (If you didn't read this then read. Really good ending. So touching)


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 27, 2010)

I prefer watching instead of reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So no, I dont read mangas, but I watch animes like One Piece.


----------



## vietknightx (Jun 27, 2010)

I read
- One Piece because its great 
- Naruto because I want too finish it
- Bleach for the lulz (it's soo dumb and boring now
- Bakuman because it's interesting

one of my all time favourites would be 

- Rabbit Doubt (or Doubt) they have a sequel coming out



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Rave Master, completely crazy. Basical shônen with a lot of fun.



Was way to cheezy for me, comedy relief parts, and didnt like the the fact that the author kept changing the attack names for no reason annoyed me also facial expression during first half and parts of second half was really ugly


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

I do every once in a while.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 27, 2010)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> I have started to read manga for awhile now and have ran out of any good mangas.
> 
> If you do read manga what do you read?



http://myanimelist.net/mangalist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
I recommend anything I've rated 8/10 and higher


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 29, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Naruto
> Bleach
> One Piece
> Fairy Tail
> ...


I'm reading most of these mangas too except Bleach, One Piece and Kuroshitsuji. 
I don't really want to read One Piece because i like to watch it. I can just never get around to reading Bleach.
Haven't really considered reading Kuroshitsuji but ill think about it.
Read FMA and the ending was awsome.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 29, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for the list I have one too but i don't really add the manga I read. I just bookmark them and continue them later.


----------

